# My 07 Buck



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

good fun hunt


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What state did you hunt in?


----------



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

Back Strap, UTAH a great place to hunt


----------

